# Emisora AM con Driver ZVS para transformadores Flyback - ¿Posible?



## DavidGuetta (Sep 1, 2011)

Hace algun tiempo he pensado un poco acerca de como armar emisores sencillos para onda media, y se me vino a la cabeza, el uso de un oscilador de alta potencia con mosfets como lo es el ZVS, ampliamente usado para echar a andar Flyback's a una potencia considerable (alrededor de los 100-500W) y a una frecuencia que ronda los 60-100 KHz.

Adjunto además una imagen para los que no conozcan bien este circuito.







El Driver ZVS, por lo que analizo, es un tipo de oscilador astable, que funciona por realimentación. El conjunto del transformador  (su primario de 5+5 vueltas) y el condensador de 0.68uF conforman un circuito resonante LC, basico en un oscilador para RF. Mientras tanto, los diodos rápidos (UF4007) evitan picos rapidos de alta tension que podrian ser nocivos para los mosfets, ya que estos son sensibles a estos voltajes. Los diodos Zener mantienen un voltaje seguro en el Gate del mosfet.

Ahora, vamos al grano... Si sabemos que el transformador es un circuito resonante, ¿se podría modificar para obtener frecuencias en el orden de los 500KHz - 1 MHz? ¿Que tipo de bobina es mejor usar, el mismo nucleo de un flyback o un toroidal de ferrite? ¿cuantas debe tener el primario en relacion al secundario?

Todas las ideas son bienvenidas... Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Sep 1, 2011)

Solo una pregunta, cómo piensas transmitir algo con eso?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 1, 2011)

Cambiamos el Flyback por un transformador hecho con un nucleo de ferrite (unas 4+4 vueltas en el primario y 3 vueltas en el secundario, y de este un hilo va a tierra y el otro es la salida de RF. No digo que esos sean los calculos, es solo un bosquejo de lo que podria ser....


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 1, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Cambiamos el Flyback por un transformador hecho con un nucleo de ferrite (unas 4+4 vueltas en el primario y 3 vueltas en el secundario, y de este un hilo va a tierra y el otro es la salida de RF. No digo que esos sean los calculos, es solo un bosquejo de lo que podria ser....



Disculpa y ¿por donde entrarías la modulación? Creo que por la alimentación seria el único camino pero ¿que pasa cuando la tensión decaiga bajo el nivel de re-alimentacion de la etapa?
Mas importante aun ¿de que forma piensas controlar la frecuencia de emisión?

Ric.


----------



## jorger (Sep 1, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> Disculpa *y ¿por donde entrarías la modulación?* Creo que por la alimentación seria el único camino pero ¿que pasa cuando la tensión decaiga bajo el nivel de re-alimentacion de la etapa?
> Mas importante aun *¿de que forma piensas controlar la frecuencia de emisión?*
> 
> Ric.


Por eso mismo se lo preguntaba yo..


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 1, 2011)

Mmmmm... interesante pregunta, yo creo que no es muy factible armar algo asi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 1, 2011)

!Holá Mumish13 ,saludos amigo ! , bueno toda nueva idea es valida a ser discutida , si entendo queres construir un transmissor de AM o mas simples possible , y  usteds propoen un oscilador livre con razonable potencia de salida pero que necessita sener modulado en amplitud .
OK un modo simples de modular el circuito es conectar en série con el positivo de la alimentaciõn un transformador aislador ,el enrolamento primario del transformador conectase un amplificador de audio con potencia similar a potencia de salida de RF expectada. Asi tenemos en el secundario del transformador la tensiõn de alimentaciõn del oscilador mas el audio sobreposto a la tensiõn continua. Infelizmente como el circuito es mui simples tenemos tanbem una modulacion en frequencia indesejada ao ritmo del audio  que nos gera una distorciõn molesta quando el audio es recuperado en el receptor de AM. 
Bueno , para experimentaciõn creo que funciona mas certamente no atende caso sea desejavel un uso mas profisional (radiodifusiõn , je je je je je je je je ).
!Abraços amigo !
Daniel Lopes.

La frequencia de operaciõn del oscilador puede ser canbiada con uso de un capacitor ajustable de unos 1000 pF en paralelo con el primario del transformador de RF (no devemos orbidar de quitar el capacitor de 0,68 uF ). no es un metodo cientifico (calculado matematicamente ) pero con un poco de pratica mas una aiuda de un frequencimetro creo yo que se puede ajustar la frequencia deseada .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2012)

Encontré ésto por ahí , no se como se modularía en AM , ni tampoco si sería útil ya que la frecuencia no va a quedar fija (  ahora alguno va a querer modularlo en frecuencia  )

Dice que podría servir para iniciar una Tesla Coil . . . y romper varias cosas más 

Me imagino como ha de encender un fluorescente con eso 

http://www.solderingpoint.com/projects/rfpp/pushpull.php

Saludos !


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 2, 2012)

Mmmmm ese mismo hace tiempo que le eche un ojito...dice llegar hasta los 10 Mhz


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Encontré ésto por ahí , no se como se modularía en AM , ni tampoco si sería útil ya que la frecuencia no va a quedar fija (  ahora alguno va a querer modularlo en frecuencia  )
> 
> Dice que podría servir para iniciar una Tesla Coil . . . y romper varias cosas más
> 
> ...



la pegunta es retorica (es muy inestable)  con respecto a la un tesla u otros equipo no se déjame armarlo y te aviso que tan dulce es XD

tienes que buscar en ingles mas informacion como teoría del oscilador Royer con mosfet

Hola
acá paso en limpio el circuito de la pagina web y tengo que decir que es bueno pero al aplicar carga se complica un poco yo cambie los mosfet IRF510 por los IRF630 y IRF470 y dieron buenos resultados aunque como para uso de tesla y otro proyectos del mismo calibre no sirve después subo fotos de lo que hice.



Saludos


----------



## ruse85 (Nov 20, 2014)

hola buenas tardes no si me pueden ayudar como analizar este oscilador tipo royer.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 21, 2014)

despues de la bobina no vas a tener una forma de onda sinusoidal si haces un tanque LC tal vez pero tendrias impulsos negativos no es una semi-onda puede que el diodo con anodo a masa sirva para naaaaaa el PWM tendias que aplicarlo a las bases de los transistores 

saludos


----------



## ruse85 (Nov 28, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> despues de la bobina no vas a tener una forma de onda sinusoidal si haces un tanque LC tal vez pero tendrias impulsos negativos no es una semi-onda puede que el diodo con anodo a masa sirva para naaaaaa el PWM tendias que aplicarlo a las bases de los transistores
> 
> saludos


 
en la parte del mosfet le pondré un arregló de transistor uno de switch y le aplicare un pwm de 23khz solo que no se como hacer los cálculos para los transistores. no se como calcular el arreglo de los transistores del transformador. lo alimentare con 12v a 1Amp


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2014)

Fijate aqui la diferencia entre un Roger de salida cuadrada y otro de salida senoidal (que sería mejor para intentar transmitir AM) :

http://www.smps.us/inverters.html

Ahora si le agregás ese multiplicador HV1 --> Plug , vas a obtener contínua y eso no trasmitirá nada 

Saludos !


----------

